# Painfully slow internet and Hmm, we can't reach this page



## Elan (Jan 4, 2005)

That's basically it. Other PCs on the same network are fine but on this and other networks, this pc is painfully slow and often gives the Hmm, we can't reach this page message.
Same on IE and Edge. Tried setting DNS to google (8.8.8.8) and restarting DNS service.

Run malware scan and windows defender full scan. CPU and memory usage look fine.

Ping of bbc.co.uk sometimes if fine, sometimes several seconds per ping with timeouts


----------



## TechSupportPenguin (Aug 8, 2017)

Is this connected wirelessly or over an Ethernet connection?


----------



## Elan (Jan 4, 2005)

wireless. It doesn't have an internet port. I've also reset the internet connections (which I believe uninstalled and re-installed the drivers)


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Are all of the other PCs you're referring to wireless as well?


----------



## Elan (Jan 4, 2005)

yes all wireless


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Where are all of your wireless access points located?


----------



## Elan (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't understand the question. If I put the machine side by side with another both connected to the same wireless, the other will happily ping away whilst this one keeps timing out and getting responses in seconds.

It has had similar problems on other internet connections with this machine.

Could it be malware or a driver issue?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Possible driver. Is your WAP dual band or single channel?


----------



## Elan (Jan 4, 2005)

how do I check that?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

It should say on the device. The two channels typically used are 2.4 and 5. Older machines usually gravitate towards 2.4, while more new or upscale tend to use channel 5. A dual band/channel device can cater to both of those groups.


----------

